# iPod Nano doesnt work with the new Lightning Connector Earpods



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201869

For those who just returned from a Martian vacation, Apple omitted the traditional earphone plug from the iPhone 7, and included a set of earphones that use the Lightning Connector. Be advised that they don't work with the iPod Nano (even one with a Lightning Connector) or with any device on iOS 9 or earlier. This won't take very many people, but will be important for a few! I have an iPod Nano that I use when working out, but fortunately i use Bluetooth earphones.


----------

